# LF: Macbook pro LOGIC PRO tutor



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

if you are in the toronto west area and would like to earn some money giving a quick start few hours to someone needing to get up to speed on this program, please call me

416 450 0127

Sean
thanks


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

There are some really great books out there for learning Logic. I think I have this book at home and found it really well laid out. I'll have to check when I get home to confirm the title, but if that is indeed the book I have there are great tutorials to work through that will explain a great deal of what the program has to offer.

HTH


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

There's some good videos too.
I've seen some of these: Logic 9 Explained by Eli Krantzberg - Training videos to learn Logic Pro 9
And they are quite good.


----------

